# Orion Fountain Pens



## Johnny D (Nov 21, 2016)

Does anyone have trouble installing the ink cartridges on this particular model?
I know it is supposed to be very simple, but my cartridges don't seem to seat right. Some do and some don't.
I love the pens but I won't sell them. Am I doing something wrong, or is this just a poor design? Any tips here would be appreciated. Thanks.
                     John


----------

